# VLC very choppy playback



## G4 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, I get very choppy playback on VLC.
Logging shows the following errors:


```
core error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
avcodec info: Using NVIDIA VDPAU Driver Shared Library
367.44 Wed Aug 17 22:04:36 PDT 2016 for hardware decoding.
```

If I turn off HW acceleration, I get:


```
core error: ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR is called too late (pts_delay increased to 1261 ms)
```

I'm using the latest 11-RELEASE, and all my ports are up to date. An yes, i have recompiled all ports after the upgrade to 11-RELEASE. I was having this problem before the OS upgrade as well.

This happens on pretty much all the files I play.
Searching for this error I see there are lots of occurrences, going back may years, so I suspect this is a generic kind of error...

I cranked up all the buffer sizes to a couple of seconds but no joy.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Oct 22, 2016)

Did you tried mplayer on the command line? Used to output useful clues. It was capable to clarify issues I had in the past.


----------



## G4 (Oct 24, 2016)

Turns out mplayer works fine, also with hardware decoding; no issues on any files.
I'll stick to that - thanks.


----------

